# 11/23



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I went out last night and found a few. The first one I stuck was the 22". What a way to start off the night!!! It's my largest so far. My first gigged flounder ever happened to be a 21 and 3/4 incher on 11/07. Flnz offered to take a pic of that one but I declined. I had a vision I would acquire a 22 incher and it came true. I poled around awhile longer last night and picked up a 17. I saw a 16 incher but he fled just as I was about put the prongs to him. I headed back across Choctawhatchee bay around10:45 and got hammered, as the N. wind picked up considerably. It was well worth getting soaked though. I'll give it another shot soon!!! 










Deadeye!!!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

That is just too awesome! Congrats on the nice doormats. I'm gonna give it a shot tonight I hope you left a couple nice ones out there I am starving here:hungry


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice "DOORMAT" :clap


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice fatty flattie!!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Did you go last night WiRtH? I went for a few hours and got 3. An 18.5, 16, and 13.5. I'm going to jetties with a friend here in a little while and bump a grub, as I haven't fished for quite some time. Gl in the future man!!!

Deadeye


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Good job Dave!!! You still got me beat on the largest of the year so far. Hey....like the socks and flip flops oke


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

My feet get cold this time of year, hahaaha. The forecast calls for cool nights in the upcoming days. GL!!!

Deadeye


----------

